# Size of the Standard Poodle



## Irene

My Spoo is 9 mo old now, and I always thought that he is normal size and still growing- until today, when I met a new groomer, who told me the opposite . 
I am very disappointed, but still believe that he is totally normal size: he is 24 " tall , 24" long and about 45 lb. 
Please, share your experience, may be someone has a puppy the same age? At what point do they stop growing?


----------



## wickednag

And so did she say he was big or small? I thought anything over 15" was a standard. I don't know what the norm is. I have never measured Hazel but she is 38lbs and 21 weeks old today.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

He is on the slightly smaller side of average for a mature male, but a perfectly normal sized Standard. And he will continue to grow a little until he is about a year old.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

That's about Vegas sized, but Vegas is about 5-7lbs heavier. I don't think your male will get much bigger.


----------



## outwest

Standard poodles are anything over 15 inches tall. That's a normal size for a male, but on the small side of normal for a boy. Most females are 24/25 inches and males a little taller. My female is small - 22 inches. 

I see you live in Los Angeles. The standards here tend to be giant (26/27 even 28 inches tall), so what your groomer is seeing is large standards. Think of it this way - if you lived in Europe your poodle would almost be too big. Their poodle standard calls for 24 inches at the shoulder maximum before disqualification from showing. 

Personally, I think 24 inches and 45 pounds is a perfect size for a standard. It is small enough to retain bouncy poodliness. The bigger they are, the heavier they are, the less agile they are. Also, the large ones tend to live shorter lives and have more health problems. 

He will grow a touch more, but he has most of his height now. He could grow another half inch max, but will fill out a little more. He is a lot bigger than my year old girl! 










Here is a growth chart so you can see:


----------



## Irene

Can u please tell me how old is Vegas now?


----------



## tokipoke

Your poodle doesn't sound that small. Sounds about right. If he doesn't get taller, he'll probably fill out some. Leroy is 27" and weighed 47lb at that age. I thought he was a little too skinny for his height so fed him more to gain weight. He's now 27" and 60lb. It still wouldn't hurt if he gained 5lb more. He still has a waist. He is on the tall and lanky side though so you'd never guess he weighed 60lb. I wish he was smaller, around 22-24" so I can use him in grooming competitions. It's hard to compete with a massive poodle in the allotted time - too much surface area! Plus it's getting hard on my back to lift him onto the table.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Vegas is just over 2 now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

This is our little man Quincy. He was bred in Europe so is small compared to North American standards- about 22 1/2 inches and 40 pounds- and that did not stop the judges from giving him wins and making him a champion.


----------



## Mallhopper

Bentley is on the large side. I talked to his breeder this morning and she said his dad is 2 years old and about 85lbs. and his mom is about 75lbs. I measured him when we were talking about this the other day and he was 25.5 inches all and as of 2 weeks ago, he was 42lbs. He'll be 6 months old on the 20th of this month.


----------



## outwest

Bentley is beautiful and really big! I bet he ends up 27/28 inches. 

Bonnie's mother was an average sized European girl just about Bonnie's size. When Bonnie is fuzzy she doesn't look all the small. Right now she has short hair, so looks petite. 

24 inches is a wonderful size. Bigger is not always better. Big can be nice, but this country loves to supersize everything.  

How big were your puppies parents? Did you see them?


----------



## Irene

Thanks so much, you made me feel so much better. Your Quincy looks a lot like my Ziggy


----------



## Irene

Yes , you are correct, bigger is not always better. I saw his parents- his Mom was 55 lb, but father was really big, like Bentley, probably about 75- 85 lb. Also, when we picked Ziggy, he was one of the smallest puppies, his sisters and brothers were all a bit bigger


----------



## outwest

Many poodle litters have various sizes because standard poodles vary so much in size. Even though Ziggy's parents were larger, Ziggy's grandparents could have easily been smaller. Please don't let that groomer make you feel like he is not big enough. He is a great size! At 9 months he will continue to fill out, grow a little taller and mature. You'll see.


----------



## Mallhopper

I say...who cares how big they are as long as you looove them!  My "little moose" hogs the bed, lays smack in the middle of the kitchen floor so I have to step over him and runs down the hall like a crazy dog! But I wouldn't have him any other way!


----------



## Irene

I totally agree!!! Ziggy is also lays right in a middle of every room and MUST kiss you every time you come home. I would not change a bit in his personality. It is just I never had a poodle before and trying to learn as much as possible from other people. May be by asking too many questions???


----------



## outwest

Never too many questions. You love Ziggy and then some groomer told you he was too small or some such hogwash which made you doubt your beautiful boy. Shame on the groomer.


----------



## tokipoke

outwest said:


> Never too many questions. You love Ziggy and then some groomer told you he was too small or some such hogwash which made you doubt your beautiful boy. Shame on the groomer.


Hey I had people who kept telling me my dog was a doodle till I started to believe it! I started to doubt myself. Now I feel very dumb cause Leroy is all poodle. People's comments can get to your head! It's not a bad thing to ask many questions!


----------



## faerie

sometimes big isn't better. i choose quality over size. that goes for more than just standard poodles.

:angel:


----------



## jasperspoo

Jasper is nearly 2 and is 25" at the withers and 47 lbs. I was wanting a big dog, but I have to say that Jasper is absolutely the perfect size. He's big and robust enough to hike for hours and play rough with the bully breeds, and agile enough to be able to down them all. He's a lap dog, and 47lbs is a nice weight for that. 

The other advantage of having a smaller spoo is that if you have to, they are much more portable than a larger dog. I can comfortably carry Jasper for quite a while, which I could never have done with a larger dog. Plus, I'm hopeful that over the long run, he will have less chance of having problems with his hips and other things that bigger dogs tend towards.


----------



## Irene

I am sure Jasper is a beautiful Spoo... Thanks for the kind words. On the profile picture, he looks a lot like my Ziggy


----------



## Mallhopper

Irene said:


> I totally agree!!! Ziggy is also lays right in a middle of every room and MUST kiss you every time you come home. I would not change a bit in his personality. It is just I never had a poodle before and trying to learn as much as possible from other people. May be by asking too many questions???


You can never ask too many question! At least I hope not! I'm always asking someone about Something on this forum! And they are ALL much wiser than me! Haha.


----------



## 24953

*European*

Hey all,
Just reading the posts there and I never heard of the standards in Europe being small, I'm surprised! 
I got my girl from the UK, parents were not small think both around 26", she's 7 months now and 23 inches (shoulder) and she has been packing a pound a week on steadily since we got her at 4 months, good weight, 44 lbs, can feel ribs and spine but not see them, heavy to lift, extremely strong but her waist is very defined and tummy all tucked up, (under the fur!) an ideal amount of fat on her.
I have been wondering how big she will grow to in the finish by what other people's standards were at various stages and what they ended up at finishing growth if anyone can tell me this?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

PHP:







Irene said:


> My Spoo is 9 mo old now, and I always thought that he is normal size and still growing- until today, when I met a new groomer, who told me the opposite .
> I am very disappointed, but still believe that he is totally normal size: he is 24 " tall , 24" long and about 45 lb.
> Please, share your experience, may be someone has a puppy the same age? At what point do they stop growing?



That is a perfectly average sized standard poodle.


----------



## MonaLisa

I was wondering about all of this today. I got Mona on 12/2 and she was 18 in tall and 27 lbs. we did it today and she is now 20 in tall and 31 lbs. she is 18 weeks old. I'm not sure how tall her parents are but the mother weighed around 60 lbs and the father 50+ lbs. so any thoughts on what we might be looking at at full grown? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51

I keep a chart on our puppies growth until mature. I start out every week on their exact birth day, then switch to every month as their growth starts to slow down. Mine have grown right up to 12 months old, sometimes sneaking in another 1/2" after that, and definitely more weight. So, our cream girl who is now 6 years old, Joon (Juniper Pearl),
at 9 months, was 55# and 25" tall at the shoulder. She matured at just over 26" and 65#. Someone posted a link to a good growth chart for standard poodles. You could search PF for that. I printed it off. I think the range they allow is pretty wide, but it will give you an idea. I wish the people that work with our poodles would only give us opinions when we ask for them...right? I had a vet tech give me her opinion, when I clearly said twice, I don't need an opinion, I need medical data and statistics and information. She gave me her opinion, which I did not appreciate. It was very very biased. I was very offended. I try to avoid that tech, now. So just remember, when someone gives us their opinion, that is all it is, their's. And they most likely do not have that wide of data to make it completely credible. If she trims 3-10 standard poodles, she only knows the "normal" for those, and they will be in her small geographical area....so, her opinion is only worth 2 cents, as is my opinion. LOL. Please don't take it to heart. Any size of the spoo you love is exactly the right size. I am so happy you found each other.


----------



## 3dogs

Your Poodle is smack in the middle of the average American show Standard. For me personally your dog is too big, so everyone has their personal preference for size. My Spoo is 22" & 38 lbs & I wouldn't want him any larger erighg of height. Would have even preferred [email protected] 20" & 30 lbs. Leif was a Rescue though so I sacrificed the size I wanted & he is awesome.


----------



## Markbthompson

I had a female only 22" and 39 pounds before full grown, a Moyan. Now I have a1 year old female, 24-25" and 52 pounds at 1 year. Her parents are 50 and 60 so she is already bigger than mom. I have a friend with an 85 pound male that is huge, they all run differently based on the heritage.


----------



## MaddieB

Sounds like my Ivan! His dad was 85lb. He was HUGE. Swear his head was above my hip! Ivan will be 6 months on 12/12/13 and his head is already above our kitchen table (haven't measured him yet, hence the strange references lol). We're hoping he's a bit on the big size since he looks like a polar bear


----------



## Rusty

Our Begley is 15 months old now and weighs 40 lbs (I haven't measured the height, but he's not overweight). He's definitely on the smaller side. I admit that when we decided to get a standard, I was thinking of something a little bigger, but now that we have him, I'm actually glad he's not bigger than he is. A few perks are that he fits on a lap; and we can pick him up fairly easily for a cuddle, when he's being stubborn, or when we need to in case of an emergency (i.e. aggressive dog running towards us). Many years from now, when he's a senior and may need extra help getting around, we'll be able to easily help him with stairs and furniture. He also has a very pretty, light-on-his feet way of moving that I find very poodle-y. And he still holds his own very well with larger standard poodles at doggy daycare and agility classes. So your pup sounds like he's going to be a nice size!

Sorry, just noticed this was quite an old thread. It seems to still be generating interest with active posters, though!


----------



## LarryMP

*My 17 inch Boy*

Hello,
My Boy's parents were a Standard and a Miniature poodle,
so he is 19 inches tall and 30 lbs,
and like others say, he qualifies as a Standard
and yours does too!
not to worry, he is a nice size, nice to handle and
will be lovable!


----------



## cliffdweller

Rain is about 22-23" and ~45 lbs. -- just about perfect from my perspective (would rather go smaller than larger). I think a male Spoo at ~24" +/- is a glorious size , especially if you like them bouncy & agile, as outwest has already pointed out.


----------



## brownlikewoah

Zora is almost a year and a half, about 20" tall, and weighs 30 lbs. All the other standards we run into in public are seriously like 28" tall, it's insane!


----------



## 24953

MonaLisa said:


> I was wondering about all of this today. I got Mona on 12/2 and she was 18 in tall and 27 lbs. we did it today and she is now 20 in tall and 31 lbs. she is 18 weeks old. I'm not sure how tall her parents are but the mother weighed around 60 lbs and the father 50+ lbs. so any thoughts on what we might be looking at at full grown? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi MonaLisa,
You messaged me about my girl at 4 months, i dont know if it replied but its showing no sent items! so replying here - i didnt take the measurements till 4 1/2 and she was 20" and 44lbs. A couple of weeks ago she was 23" & 44lbs. had grown an inch in 2 weeks last time. since 4 months has put on about an average of a lb a week but it could be a lot 1 week and little or nothing the next when we 1st got her and now its steadier.

To all :
Im looking for height and weight comparisons from a puppy 4-8 months to fully grown if anyone has please & thanks?


----------



## MonaLisa

Shoot I got kicked out after writing a message. Thanks for the info and I did get the message. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa

Here is her when I got her almost 2 weeks ago and now.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb

Lilly said:


> To all :
> Im looking for height and weight comparisons from a puppy 4-8 months to fully grown if anyone has please & thanks?


Cammie is a small standard poodle. She is 2 1/2 now and her weight for the past year has varied between 33 and 35. Mostly 33-34. She is 21.5 inches. Here's her history from the time I started measuring. Weight is taken with me holding her on a bathroom scale then weighing myself and subtracting. Not the most accurate method in the world, but probably reliable to within a pound or two. 

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## DebofAmber

Arwen weighed 16lbs at the vets at 9 weeks, now she is 4 months, 31 pounds and 20.5 inches. I didn't think to get her height at the shoulder when we got her.

Thank you for this thread! I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## poodlecrazy51

DebofAmber said:


> Arwen weighed 16lbs at the vets at 9 weeks, now she is 4 months, 31 pounds and 20.5 inches. I didn't think to get her height at the shoulder when we got her.
> 
> Thank you for this thread! I'm curious about this as well.


Arwen should end up pretty big. Our 6 yo Joon, now 26" and 68# was not at 16# until week 10. And at 4 months (16 weeks), she was 27# and 19.5". Jillian, our new puppy, was 16# at her 10 week BD. She is now 11.5 weeks old.


----------



## joshdo7

After reading you guys' females here, I'm surprised at how small my male pup is in comparison.. He is 18inch, 22~23 lbs right now at 17weeks.. :/
I was hoping he'll reach at least 25inch at full growth.


----------



## DebofAmber

poodlecrazy51 said:


> Arwen should end up pretty big. Our 6 yo Joon, now 26" and 68# was not at 16# until week 10. And at 4 months (16 weeks), she was 27# and 19.5". Jillian, our new puppy, was 16# at her 10 week BD. She is now 11.5 weeks old.


I'm hoping she will be. I am 6' tall myself and want to be able to pat her head without bending down when we are both standing.

I know it sounds bit silly, but a big dog I can pet easily and who leans against me when I'm on the computer makes me a very happy person.

The picture is Arwen at 4 months and 1 week and that is my leg in the background.

edit to add: taking good black poodle pup pictures is a tough job! I expect to get good at it about the time she turns blue.


----------



## Hula

Good Lawd that Vegas is a good lookin' dog!


----------



## cocobolo

Our 4 y.o. male spoo Neo is about 75 lbs and very close to 28" at the shoulder. Still quite rambunctious, a handful going for walks, and always lifts and stamps his front feet when he barks. A very faithful and lovable doggie!


----------



## 24953

*look at this link!*

hey there all, I came across this article, Predicting a Puppy's Height | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy
and it says height at 6 months x by 100 / 75
If i work out my standard saying she was an inch smaller than she was at 6 months to account for any mis readings she would reach 28" - now i think thats not right she's 8 and a half months and just hitting 24" now I can't see another 4" growth on her although I know plenty standards reach 28" - that's why I'm looking for lots of what other people's standards were over their growing please if anyone else can give that info it would be great.

Also - does the later they get heat mean the longer they grow as I am told the growth plates begin to close when that teenage hormone surge is released around heat - anyone got any adult heights and what month old their standard went on heat?

Any info is great trying to see patterns & it all helps to know


----------



## Caddy

I came across this older thread and found it very interesting, curious how big some of these pups ended up being. It also made me realize that Abbey is right in the ballpark for height and weight compared to many of these post.


----------



## wickednag

My Hazel is a big girl. Weighing in at 58lbs last time she was weighed and 27" [URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dlambertz/media/DSC00231_zpsio2nywtt.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Caddy

Hazel is absolutely beautiful, I love everything about her. She's tall but looks nice and solid, not lanky at all.


----------



## Charlygrl2

Trick my 11 yr was close in that range at 9 months he I'd now 25/26 and 58lbs 
Merlin the baby just turned 1 is 29/30 in and 69lbs and still growing the vet thinks he might get about another half an inch of height then start filling out, he is a beast.
Something that I did not know was that I might have stunted Tricks growth by getting him neutered at six months, I found this out when I had taken Merlin in as a puppy to our new vet I was asking at what age i should bring him in to be neutered and she told me that if you neuter a male dog before the growth plates are all in place iand mature that it causes to stay more puppy like in size and shape. She said Merlin was going to be such a good dog she wanted to wait till he's about 18 months at least.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms

I must have a tiny girl she's about 23 inches and 35 pounds, when she was 6 months I think she was about 25 pounds, she's so lightweight but the vet says she's in great body condition soo *shrugs*


----------



## wickednag

Khaleesiandthepoms, she maybe a tiny girl but she is a beauty  like anything else fine boned they don't weigh as much and be in great body shape


----------



## nifty

Khaleesieandthepoms, your girl is almost exactly the same size as Dulcie! She weighs just over 36# and is about 23 inches (at 10 months)


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms

nifty said:


> Khaleesieandthepoms, your girl is almost exactly the same size as Dulcie! She weighs just over 36# and is about 23 inches (at 10 months)


How cool! Hooray for tiny standard girls! You think she'll get any bigger? I've been doing my best to fatten Khaleesi up and she looooves it but so far her weight is in muscle, her skinny butt is now muscley and she looks like she starts her day with her bun buster squats LOL


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms

wickednag said:


> Khaleesiandthepoms, she maybe a tiny girl but she is a beauty  like anything else fine boned they don't weigh as much and be in great body shape


Thank you! And true! She got picked up at the vet and he was amazed she was sooo lightweight, he said he's picked up pugs that weigh more lol. Hey your Hazel looks like my pal's girl Diva! I LOVE her color she is precious!


----------



## ItzaClip

My vogue is 23" tall, 23.5" long and 40lbs. She is almost 2 and was still slowly growing height till about 1, and filling out till 1 and half. She is considered small. Her champion parents are 25" and 26" tall. Her full brother is 25" tall. I personally love her size, fits in my crates and easy to groom


----------



## nifty

Such lovely poodles in this thread! I think Vogue is also a perfect size!

Khaleesiandpoms, yes whenever I run into a fellow SPOO owner at the park, we marvel at how dainty Dulcie is compared to her larger girl. her girl is exactly one month older than Dulcie but she has to be 25-26 inches and weighs I believe about 52 lbs now. It all depends on genes and lines, I guess - the other SPOO girl is beautiful and stately, too!

ItzaClip, I do not know if Dulcie will grow any taller. I suppose she could still gain a few centimeters or even an inch. I wouldn't mind either way. She fits in her crate beautifully right now (just bought a larger crate) and I like being able to lift her when necessary. On the other hand, it would be cool to be able to simply reach down a hand while we are walking and pat her back. I can pat her head now of course, but it isn't quite the same.

All in all, though, she is nicely balanced, lively, active and strong so no complaints here!


----------



## spoospirit

_You're boy will be done growing in height soon as he is nearly a year old. He may continue to bulk up a bit up until he is 2. He's a nice size for a male standard. 
_


----------

